# Como funciona un transformador de doble devanado secundario



## torres007 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Estoy montando una fuente y el unico transformador que pude conseguir con relacion de transformadorrmacion 230/15VAC tiene doble devanado en el secundario.

Monté la fuente y estuve midiendo tensiones pero no obtuve los resultados esperados, no se si será porque lo estoy usando mal. Queria saber, si solo me interesa la salida de uno de los dos devanados, como tengo que conectarlo y que tengo que hacer con el otro devanado, si lo puedo dejar abierto por ejemplo, además de cualquier consejo que me puedan dar sobre su utilizacion.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 28, 2008)

Podés usar un solo devanado y dejar el otro abierto tranquilamente, no afecta. Lo único que tenés que tomar en cuenta es que la potencia del transformador no va a ser la indicada sino la mitad, suponiendo que el devanado que dejás abierto es de la misma cantidad de vueltas que el que usas, o sea, misma tensión en vacío. Supongo esto porque es el caso de un transformador con punto medio en el secundario.

Slds...


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Mar 6, 2010)

mi problema es el siguiente que tengo un transformador de 120 voltions de entrada a 60 amperes y de salida es de un devenado de color verde de 6 v. un rojo ? que no se y otro verde de 6v. pero yo necesito los 12 voltios o sea que esta de la siguiente manera :
               / /              / /                  / /
              / /              / /                  / /
              O               O                   O
          VERDE        ROJO              VERDE
           6 V.              ?                   6V.

pero yo necesito 12 voltios como hago para unirlos

mi problema es el siguiente que tengo un transformador de 120 voltions de entrada a 60 amperes y de salida es de un devenado de color verde de 6 v. un rojo ? que no se y otro verde de 6v. pero yo necesito los 12 voltios o sea que esta de la siguiente manera :
---//--//--//
--//--//--//
-O--O--O
VERDE ROJO VERDE
6V.------ ?----- 6V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2010)

¿ Que tensión tienes entre los 2 cables verdes ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 6, 2010)

¿Por que será que la respuesta es demasiado facil?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2010)

si es muy facil si tenes 6 -0-6 volt toma solo las dos puntitas y deja la del medio libre o sea los dos cables verdes el cable rojo dejalo libre
suerte


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Mar 7, 2010)

ok... buenas respuestas pero la primera no se como medir la tension la entrada es de 120 a 60 hz y las salidas es de 12 v a 60 amperes, segunda si uno los dos cables verdes al unirlos provoca un chispaso demasiado fuerte como si se provocara un corto circuito y pos no se si eso se normal...
la necesito para un chapeado de cobre.. va


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2010)

con multimetro medi el transformador DESCONECTADO DE LA RED ELECTRICA en las puntas de los cables verdes deverias tener vaja resistencia y en la otra punta del otro lado del transformador deverias tener una resistencia mas alta ,vueno la bobina que tiene mas resistencia esa deberia ser la que va conectada a la red electrica ,y si es mormal que si unis los dos cables verdes proboque el chispaso ya que estas poniendo en corto el secundario del transformador,lo que no estiendo es eso del chapeado de cobre ,ni idea a que te refieres,estas seguro que la salida es de 60 amper ,transformador muy grande deve ser si es que es de 60 amper


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2010)

AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ dijo:


> ok... buenas respuestas pero la primera *no se como medir la tension la entrada es de 120 a 60 hz *y las salidas es de 12 v a 60 amperes, segunda si uno los dos cables verdes al unirlos *provoca un chispaso demasiado fuerte* como si se provocara un corto circuito y pos no se si eso se normal...
> la necesito para un chapeado de cobre.. va


Justamente porque entre los cables verdes tienes los *12Vca* que estas buscando.
¿ Que es lo que quieres medir del primario ?


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Mar 7, 2010)

ok gracias ... mu buenas respuestas lo que se refiere al chapeado de cobre es asi como la galvanoplasia recubrio de oro o plata un pedazo de metal... en esta caso es el cobre....
no hay problema de que una los dos cable y den ese chispazo,, otra en que modalidad de voltimetro coloco paa checar la tension .....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Justamente porque entre los cables verdes tienes los *12Vca* que estas buscando.
> ¿ Que es lo que quieres medir del primario ?



imagine que el primario tiene dos devanados o tres ,uno para 110 y otro para 220 o quizas 110 ,220 y 240 volt .
 pero me senti tentado a preguntar lo mismo,pero despues me dije ,si no aclara bien ,mejor no pregunto ,aunque deveria aver preguntado'¿


----------



## felipeyeah (Abr 12, 2010)

saludos.. yo tengo un transformador que tiene 2 cables de un lado y 4 del otro... 
por un lado entran los 110v cA, y por el otro.. de un par de cables salen 6v cA y del otro 24 V cA.. estoy armando una fuente de alimentación y no se de donde conetar la GND para los rectificadores.. eh visto que otros transformadores tienen un cable extra que da como referencia 0V.. pero el mí no.. 
entonces no se de donde conectar el GND, lo intente conectando a la carcaza pero no se puede, no hay medición, luego intente conectar GND a -24V [luego de un puente de diodos, claro].. pero no se puede, el circuito lm7805 que es el que me daría 5V cD me exploto .. :S..

alguién puede decirme que hacer?.. 

graxX.. saludos!!


----------

